# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Goichberg mandocello studies

## violmando

A friend bought me the book and these are great studies! I get bored with our Mandolin Orchestra music--it's not much more of a challenge sometimes than the classical double bass parts I'm used to playing. You know, brain dead, then suddenly you're incredibly busy for 4 measures, then easy again. Well, these are quite different. Each one has a goal, whether it be a plectrum stroke, a key signature or whatever, but they aren't boring. Warning--they are in bass and often tenor or alto clef. Very melodic! Available through the folks who took over from Norman and sell on eBay, the name escapes me at the moment.

----------

KristinEliza

----------


## CraigF

I have one as well, but I'm brand new to 'cello so I needed a more basic introduction before tackling this book. The bass clef is coming along though. 

<a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/Studies-For-the-Mandocello-Book-New_W0QQitemZ160184839645QQihZ006QQcategoryZ43392Q  QrdZ1QQs
sPageNameZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewI  tem" target="_blank">Mandocello Studies</a>

----------


## David Westwick

The Goichberg mandocello studies are pretty good workout. I really wish that there was a commentary to go along with them, to explain what each of the studies is trying to teach. Sometimes it is fairly obvious. In some cases, I was left scratching my head. One neat effect, was that some of the techniques (gliding pick strokes, extensions, shifts, etc) started working their way into my regular playing, more or less automatically. 

The book goes up the neck very quickly, (it is already using treble clef, played at pitch, in the third study, Tenor clef makes its first appearance in number 6). The studies are marked with pick directions, fingerings (and the odd string number as well). These indications are really useful when you are trying to find the "hidden lessons" in some of the studies. 

Although it is a wonderful resource, there are a few typos (at least in the Edition from Plucked Strings). For example, in Study 7, bar 6 takes you up the A string, and you shift from the second finger on an A note (fret 12), to the first finger on fret 14 (B). Fair enough, it feels like he is preparing you to play something even higher. However, the first note in bar 7 is the C, a seventh BELOW the B that you just shifted UP to play. It's pretty clear that the next two bars should be played up an octave -- but where are you supposed to come back down?

Similarly, in study 9, measure 9, the last 3 notes are D, G (a fifth lower) and D again (played on the 5 frets of the A and D strings. However, the fingering is given as 1-4-1 (which seems a little strange).  Bars 11 and 12 are identical to 9 and 10, except that the last 3 notes in bar 11 are D, B flat (instead of G, so the next space up on the Tenor staff), and D. I am guessing that Bar 9 contains a typo (and the G should be a B flat -- as the fingering would then be logical).

I have found a few others. To me, the more significant problem is that the typos that I have found tend to sow a little doubt about the accuracy of the rest of the book. When I come across something that seems a little strange, it is very tempting to write it off as just another typo. More often than not, if an indication (pick stroke, fingering) seems odd, it's because Goichberg was trying to illustrate a particular, perhaps somewhat unusual, technical point.

One thing that has puzzled me about the Goichberg studies, is the appropriate use of tremolo. Given how carefully every other detail is marked, I find it odd that he didn't indicated tremolo (except for a couple of studies that focus specifically on a short tremolo). Any suggestions, Yvonne?

----------


## violmando

No, David, haven't had it that long(a week or so), but I had already wondered about tremolo...being that it's one of my problems that I should work on more. But I thought I might add it in on my own in places. I wondered if it was implied by the longer notes as was the style. BTW, have you ever played a piece "Canadian Capers" by good old Bickford? We are doing it in DMO and it has a pretty cool cello part--it's kind of a tremolo etude on its own! Yvonne

----------


## David Westwick

I guess it comes down to how you interpret the long slurs -- one could interpret them as phrasing marks, but not necessarily tremolo. I find that if I take that approach, I play very little tremolo (much in keeping with a more modern use of tremolo). Who knows what the performance practice was when the studies were written -- I suspect that a "historically informed performance" would probably use much more. More to the point, some of the studies may have been written specifically to work on playing smooth tremolo over string crossings, through position shifts, etc. If Goichberg assumed the rampant use of tremolo throughout, then there wouldn't have been any need to specify tremolo, even when it is central to the techniques being developed. Again, some commentary about the studies would have gone a long way towards addressing this.

----------


## Michael Richmond

Raising this thread from the dead...

It looks like the Plucked Strings ebay seller has discontinued their EBay store. Does anyone know where a copy of the Goichberg mandocello studies can be obtained today? (Store or online.)

Similarly, any source of the Bickford Mandocello Book available?

----------


## Jim Garber

Alibris has one Goichberg book listed here.

Is it possible that this Bickford method sold for $355 on ebay? Insane! It can't be that good. 

Another thread on the same topic is here. According to this thread -- and I have no reason to doubt its veracity -- I own a copy of the Bickford method. As noted it is written in universal notation.

----------


## Classicalcomp

Trying to restart this thread.  Does anyone know where I can find a copy of these studies.  I'm really dying for some Mandocello specific studies/etudes/music and I would love to see these studies.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Beanzy

You can request it via the Library of Congress http://lccn.loc.gov/99480080 obviously that's a hard copy to read rather than anything on line. It says 
Request in	Performing Arts Reading Room (Madison, LM113) I'm not sure if they would move the book to local libraries or how the system there works. There's only one copy there.

----------


## Classicalcomp

Yeah unfortunately you can only view it there. I'm hoping someone might want to part with their copy or allow for some scholarly copying since its out of print.

----------


## Jim Garber

Stay tuned. I may have permission to make quality coil-bound copies. I should know soon.

----------

Classicalcomp

----------


## Peter Sachon

> Stay tuned. I may have permission to make quality coil-bound copies. I should know soon.



Hello Jim! Has there been any movement on this? I for one would be very interested in any sort of copy of this mandocello method book, whether copies or PDFs. I would buy it too, if anyone has one. The only copy I can find is at the LOC in DC.

----------


## Woodrow Wilson

> Hello Jim! Has there been any movement on this? I for one would be very interested in any sort of copy of this mandocello method book, whether copies or PDFs. I would buy it too, if anyone has one. The only copy I can find is at the LOC in DC.


Not sure if it's the same book/studies, but you might be able to find something closer via WorldCat. 

http://www.worldcat.org/title/thirty...=brief_results

----------


## Jim Garber

> Not sure if it's the same book/studies, but you might be able to find something closer via WorldCat. 
> 
> http://www.worldcat.org/title/thirty...=brief_results


That is the book of etudes for mandolin, not mandocello. It is, however, excellent. I highly recommend it. 

I do have permission from the editor of the Mandocello book to scan it. I have to repair my scanning capabilities but could do this if anyone is still interested.

----------

Beanzy, 

NuclearWessell, 

Peter Sachon

----------


## Beanzy

I'd be very interested Jim. 
Let me know how to compensate you for your time/ help with the scanning repair cost.

----------


## Peter Sachon

Hi Jim, I too am very interested in a scan of the Goichberg Mandocello Etudes, and I'm happy to compensate you too! Thank you!

----------


## Peter Sachon

Hey Jim, I'm also happy to scan the etude book myself, if that's helpful at all! :Smile:

----------


## Classicalcomp

Great news. Found a copy and should have it in a few weeks. Can't wait to get into the book.

----------


## Classicalcomp

Look what came today.

----------


## margora

Goichberg was a conservatory trained cellist and his training definitely influenced his approach to plucked strings, whether the mandolin or mandocello.  By the time he wrote these Goichberg was already getting on in years and he was concentrating heavily on his MandoArts quartet, which specialized in playing the string quartet literature.

The cello studies (I have played them) are well-written miniatures and they certainly fill a gap in the basically non-existent original literature (even if one counts, as I do, Calace's various pieces for liuto).   The few arrangements in the book from the classical literature, however, are quite dated (especially the Bach gavotte) and the pieces are really too short to serve as concert material.   Certainly if one can play the Goichberg studies with appropriate fluency and musicality this would represent a high performance standard on the instrument but a good deal of what he covers -- fluency in tenor clef, for example, has little or no relevance on the mandocello, unless, the goal is to be able to play the cello parts in any of the standard string quartet repertoire up to, say, Dvorak.  But if that is the goal, one would be better off studying the actual cello, because the music sounds much better on the instrument for which it was written.

----------

Bill Clements

----------


## Peter Sachon

I am interested in finding a copy, or a PDF, or even just photocopies! I'd love to play these pieces.

----------


## Classicalcomp

I would be happy to make a scan if we can figure out who owns the copyright on it and get permission to do so.  i know plucked strings editions ceased operations, but Jim seems to know someone involved with the editing of it.  I think it's worthwhile to be out there for people to have access to as it's the only set of etudes for the mandocello in the library of congress. 

Also Jim, since you know the editor, there was supposed to be another edition of these according to the books introduction.  Does anyone know where we could find manuscripts for all of the etudes?  If someone could, I'd be happy to donate my time engraving them and giving them back to the copyright holder if they'll make them available for sale or even if they don't want to sell them, make them available through the mandolin cafe for a donation to the cafe.

----------


## margora

"Also Jim, since you know the editor, there was supposed to be another edition of these according to the books introduction. Does anyone know where we could find manuscripts for all of the etudes? "

The PS edition of vol. 1 of the Goichberg studies was prepared by Terry Pender, who is the Associate Director of the computer music studio at Columbia University.  He clearly worked from the original manuscript because he says so in an article published in the Mandolin Quarterly (September 1999, vol. 4, no. 3).   Pender's email can be found at his academic website (google him).

One of Goichberg's daughters (Rena, I don't know if he had another) is on FB (search for her).   Perhaps she has access to the manuscripts.   It is thought that a large number of Goichberg manuscripts are held by Alan Jacobson, a former member of the Seattle Mandolin Orchestra, who lives in Seattle.   Alan is also on FB.

----------

Classicalcomp

----------


## MC16

I would also be interested in picking up a copy (or another instruction manual) if someone can point me in the right direction. Google has not been much help.

----------


## NuclearWessell

Hello Jim,

I would definitely be interested if you are willing.   :Smile:   I would compensate of course.

Wes

----------


## Jim Garber

I have to get on this. Apologies to all. It will take a while since there are a bunch of pages.

----------

Beanzy

----------


## NuclearWessell

No need for any apology.  It's a very generous thing you are doing.  If you get it done and want to send it, just a PDF will do.  I don't know what the copyright allows, but it would definitely make it easier on you.  Thanks.

----------


## thecelloronin

> I have to get on this. Apologies to all. It will take a while since there are a bunch of pages.


Hi Jim,

I just wanted to resurrect this thread. We mandocellists are a plucky few, and I reckon the interest that has been expressed in comments past persists to this day.

I will also echo the offer to pay for the service of scanning these pages, or else offer to do the dirty work myself :-) Will travel for etudes.

Please let us know, and thanks for offering a window of opportunity.

----------


## kwerry

> I have to get on this. Apologies to all. It will take a while since there are a bunch of pages.


if you feel so inclined I would appreciate a copy.. Please let me know how I can compensate you!

Thanks

Kerry

----------


## Jim Imhoff

Although I am neither an advanced player or a mandocello scholar, I will be presenting some solo mandocello literature at the CMSA Santa Rosa Convention in November. These will include some original compositions by contemporaries as well as examples from the Goichberg and Bickford books. As this will be a reading session (rather than a lecture or demonstration) I am focusing on the easier and more accessible selections, but there will also be some quite advanced music available. I want to thank several of the people in this thread for their help and contributions, and I will post more details (and names) as the convention approaches, probably in a new thread. I am hoping this CMSA session will lead to a wider awareness and enthusiasm for solo mandocello music.

----------


## thecelloronin

> Although I am neither an advanced player or a mandocello scholar, I will be presenting some solo mandocello literature at the CMSA Santa Rosa Convention in November. These will include some original compositions by contemporaries as well as examples from the Goichberg and Bickford books. As this will be a reading session (rather than a lecture or demonstration) I am focusing on the easier and more accessible selections, but there will also be some quite advanced music available. I want to thank several of the people in this thread for their help and contributions, and I will post more details (and names) as the convention approaches, probably in a new thread. I am hoping this CMSA session will lead to a wider awareness and enthusiasm for solo mandocello music.


That is a noble pursuit. I look forward to November!

----------

Jim Imhoff

----------


## violmando

Any chance that those of us cannot attend can eventually access this material? I am no longer a member and no longer play in an ensemble, but would love to work more on my mandocello skills here at home. And no, I cannot afford to attend.....I've had to give up all my workshops. Thank you.

----------


## Jim Imhoff

> Any chance that those of us cannot attend can eventually access this material? Thank you.


Yes, of course--after the convention I will post the material, possibly in the Cafe if that's OK with the composers and the webmasters, or simply through my email contact. These will bejust a few short samples of course, with the idea that people will contact and support the composers for more material, and possibly get a big mandocello ball rolling. And if you don't have an ensemble, keep in mind there are some nice bass/treble duets including Bach's 2 pt Inventions and some Mozart cello/violin. Just one more player and you got a whole new level of fun.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> Yes, of course--after the convention I will post the material, possibly in the Cafe if that's OK with the composers and the webmasters, or simply through my email contact. These will bejust a few short samples of course, with the idea that people will contact and support the composers for more material, and possibly get a big mandocello ball rolling. And if you don't have an ensemble, keep in mind there are some nice bass/treble duets including Bach's 2 pt Inventions and some Mozart cello/violin. Just one more player and you got a whole new level of fun.


That'd be fine. We're all for sharing rare, hard-to-find material.

----------

Beanzy, 

thecelloronin

----------


## JFDilmando

Doc James, any time to devote to follow up on posting ?
And Jim, any thoughts on scanning Bicjford?

----------


## Jim Imhoff

The CMSA convention is just a few weeks away, and I am putting together the packet of MC solo music in its final stages. I have to check with all the composers and editors one last time to make sure I don't violate anyone's copyright (or just general intentions). Also, some of the music is hand-written, and I have to decide whether I have time (or the rights) to put it in Finale.The convention is mid-November so I will post the material on Cafe shortly after that. 
I want to make sure the right people get credit: I am merely collecting short selections and compositions from people who are doing the real work. Not being coy or difficult, but I have been burned other places by either posting something prematurely, or having someone else post something I did not approve.
The composer and editor names will be connected with each selection, and I will encourage players to both acknowledge and support their work. AND I think Mandolin Cafe is a great resource--I could never have even begun this project without it. I just got my new *Mandolin Cafe* cap and I will wear it proudly, even as people ask me "Is that a ukelele?"  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Beanzy, 

violmando

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Are there any recordings of these? I would love to check them out.

----------


## Jim Imhoff

I think this is the first time that question has come up; I will wait to see if some of the more experienced players respond. I just stumbled onto all this as I was trying to find mandocello music that was not "just" part of an ensemble work. Some of the people I have met and chatted with are far more knowledgeable and skilled--maybe your question will get some recording going!

----------


## Classicalcomp

I'm one of the few people that actually own the Goichberg Mandocello studies (and made digital copy for making sure it doesn't get lost to history).   I don't believe that the studies were ever recorded.  They're very advanced, and almost like excerpts versus actual composed studies.  I'd guess a lot of them were adapted from Cello Music due to the extreme ranges some get into.

----------


## Jim Garber

Do you own the Plucked String edition or the original?

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Obviously not the same thing but wondering if this has any kind of importance?

Bickford Method Mandocello that just hit our Classifieds.

----------


## Beanzy

A few people on here have it, but I would be interested to get hold of a copy. 
I’ll contact the seller via the ad.

----------


## Jim Garber

Importance, yes. Just one caveat but you may or may not care about this:




> Music is written in a Universal Clef where the low C is one lever line below the staff ( like middle C) and the high A string is notated one ledger line above.

----------


## margora

"Obviously not the same thing but wondering if this has any kind of importance?

Bickford Method Mandocello that just hit our Classifieds."

For the historian/musicologist of the mandolin, the Bickford mandocello method is very important.   It is, AFAIK, the only method for mandocello per se published during the period (I am treating Calace's method for liuto as different, although there is overlap).  It is comprehensive, similar to Bickford's mandolin method, and quite lengthy (ca. 80 pages).  All of the music is in universal notation (so, treble clef sounding two octaves below as written).   There are quite a few duets (this was Bickford's teaching method, to play along with the student) and also excepts of several works for mandolin, mandola (in C), and mandocello that are also historically important (they were written for a professional trio that Bickford played in for a while, in NYC in the 1910s).

----------


## Jim Imhoff

For those interested, I will be sharing some brand new solo mandocello music at the CMSA convention in October, including a forthcoming Mandocello Method book by August Watters. We talked about the Bickford and Goichberg books at last year's session and this will be a very exciting addition to the literature. ... And it is in good old bass clef.

----------


## Classicalcomp

I tried to buy the bickford. Im still looking for a copy of it if someone has it.   I really want it for my studio. A digital copy would be fine. 

I have the plucked strings edition of the goichberg and Im going to be digitizing the complete Pettine edition next week I hope.

----------


## thecelloronin

> "Also Jim, since you know the editor, there was supposed to be another edition of these according to the books introduction. Does anyone know where we could find manuscripts for all of the etudes? "
> 
> The PS edition of vol. 1 of the Goichberg studies was prepared by Terry Pender, who is the Associate Director of the computer music studio at Columbia University.  He clearly worked from the original manuscript because he says so in an article published in the Mandolin Quarterly (September 1999, vol. 4, no. 3).   Pender's email can be found at his academic website (google him).
> 
> One of Goichberg's daughters (Rena, I don't know if he had another) is on FB (search for her).   Perhaps she has access to the manuscripts.   It is thought that a large number of Goichberg manuscripts are held by Alan Jacobson, a former member of the Seattle Mandolin Orchestra, who lives in Seattle.   Alan is also on FB.


For anyone persistent enough to follow up on whatever scant leads are available, I want to make it known that I've contacted Mr. Pender and Mr. Jacobson regarding the elusive 2nd volume. I'm waiting to hear back from Mr. Pender, but unfortunately Mr. Jacobson was unable to help.

I may try to reach out to the surviving Goichbergs in time as well. I will keep y'all updated when and if anything comes through.

----------


## Jim Imhoff

The never-ending thread! Glad so many people are interested, so I will re-post some information here that I (and others) have posted elsewhere.
 I have the Plucked Strings Goichberg Mandocello Bk 1--at this point I lost track of who sent it to me (Jim Garber? Bob Margo? anyway THANKS!) I contacted Goichberg's daughter and she was happy to hear about all this and happy to have the book shared I know that does not necessarily mean "copyright free" but I do believe it's public domain I presented some of this at last year's CMSA and will have new material this year at Normal

I can only take credit for contacting and gathering: other people in this thread have done the serious work of collecting, researching, and editing, and I thank them all!
I don't think it's my place to "publish" Goichberg (or Bickford) but I already got some friendly private requests for copies: my email is jfimhoff@msn.com
If you are serious about mandocello literature and studies, join CMSA, come to the CMSA Solo Mandocello Workshop at CMSA and enjoy what looks like a wonderful Convention!

----------


## thecelloronin

> The never-ending thread! Glad so many people are interested, so I will re-post some information here that I (and others) have posted elsewhere.
>  I have the Plucked Strings Goichberg Mandocello Bk 1--at this point I lost track of who sent it to me (Jim Garber? Bob Margo? anyway THANKS!) I contacted Goichberg's daughter and she was happy to hear about all this and happy to have the book shared I know that does not necessarily mean "copyright free" but I do believe it's public domain I presented some of this at last year's CMSA and will have new material this year at Normal
> 
> I can only take credit for contacting and gathering: other people in this thread have done the serious work of collecting, researching, and editing, and I thank them all!
> I don't think it's my place to "publish" Goichberg (or Bickford) but I already got some friendly private requests for copies: my email is jfimhoff@msn.com
> If you are serious about mandocello literature and studies, join CMSA, come to the CMSA Solo Mandocello Workshop at CMSA and enjoy what looks like a wonderful Convention!


Hi Jim,

Thanks for the recap, I've emailed you regarding the Bickford method. I do have a question since you've been in touch with Mr. Goichberg's daughter: does the 2nd volume of his mandocello studies still exist in some accessible form? Do you think Ms. (née?) Goichberg would have this manuscript on hand, or at least know its whereabouts?

As for the CMSA workshop, it's very much on my list of medium term goals. The challenge is a twofold product of distance: time and money. The interest is definitely there, and I don't think I'm alone in saying that!

----------


## thecelloronin

Hello everyone, I've managed to get my hands on both the Bickford and Goichberg Vol. 1. Here's a Dropbox link for your enjoyment. If this post runs afoul of any copyright restrictions, please feel free to let me know or just delete the post.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ndo57jser...WQdrQOf1a?dl=0

----------

derbex

----------


## Classicalcomp

That looks like my copy of the Goichberg.  It’s still technically under copyright, but I don’t know if anyone took over the assets to plucked string editions.  It’s definitely no longer available for sale and the number of copies in the wild are not very prevalent.  

I know I talked to The original copyist for this book, and with my last contact he didn’t have any of the additional manuscripts.  If Fannie has them, I already offered to do all of the typesetting free of charge and release the second volume of the book since it would be wonderful to have the complete set.  In fact, any manuscripts I know we’d all be happy to archive digitally for the future to ensure their continuity for future generations.

----------


## thecelloronin

> That looks like my copy of the Goichberg.  It’s still technically under copyright, but I don’t know if anyone took over the assets to plucked string editions.  It’s definitely no longer available for sale and the number of copies in the wild are not very prevalent.  
> 
> I know I talked to The original copyist for this book, and with my last contact he didn’t have any of the additional manuscripts.  If Fannie has them, I already offered to do all of the typesetting free of charge and release the second volume of the book since it would be wonderful to have the complete set.  In fact, any manuscripts I know we’d all be happy to archive digitally for the future to ensure their continuity for future generations.


Would that original copyist be Terry Pender? We've been in touch, and he has offered to rummage through his archives for anything of relevance. Should hear back this weekend.

----------


## Classicalcomp

Yeah, that’s who it was.  He had said he never had the second 50.  He thought the original 50 came from Neil Gladd (another awesome guy) with corrections and fingerings.  This was back in 2016.  I don’t think Neil ever got back with him because we left it at that it looks like.  My hope is someone in the family would have them or have given them to someone to take care of.

----------


## thecelloronin

> Yeah, that’s who it was.  He had said he never had the second 50.  He thought the original 50 came from Neil Gladd (another awesome guy) with corrections and fingerings.  This was back in 2016.  I don’t think Neil ever got back with him because we left it at that it looks like.  My hope is someone in the family would have them or have given them to someone to take care of.


Hah, it's funny, Terry mentioned he remembered fielding a similar request to mine some years back... must have been you! He also mentioned Neil Gladd. Have you tried to reach out to Neil? I'll do so if not.

----------


## Classicalcomp

I believe I tried him directly but I never heard back from him.  I know he’s busy.  He’s on the site sometimes.

----------


## Jim Garber

> If Fannie has them, I already offered to do all of the typesetting free of charge and release the second volume of the book since it would be wonderful to have the complete set.  In fact, any manuscripts I know we’d all be happy to archive digitally for the future to ensure their continuity for future generations.


I believe that Fannie (Sol's wife) passed away in 2005. I think you would have to be get in touch with the children. When I was in the NY Mandolin Orchestra (in the 1980s) she was still playing in the first mandolin section on a lovely Lyon & Healy A.

----------

Classicalcomp

----------


## Jim Imhoff

_" I may try to reach out to the surviving Goichbergs in time as well. I will keep y'all updated when and if anything comes through. "_

I did hear from Goichberg's daughter when I was searching materials for last year's CMSA Solo Mandocello session. She said she did not have copies but was happy to grant permission for use. I did not want to start a chain of hungry mandocello players contacting her, so I did not (and will not) post a lot of personal contact information. Again, she did not have copies, so that line of search would probably be fruitless.

----------


## thecelloronin

> _" I may try to reach out to the surviving Goichbergs in time as well. I will keep y'all updated when and if anything comes through. "_
> 
> I did hear from Goichberg's daughter when I was searching materials for last year's CMSA Solo Mandocello session. She said she did not have copies but was happy to grant permission for use. I did not want to start a chain of hungry mandocello players contacting her, so I did not (and will not) post a lot of personal contact information. Again, she did not have copies, so that line of search would probably be fruitless.


I have to laugh at the idea of there being hordes hungry of mandocello players period  :Laughing:  That said, I can definitely understand your rationale here, and appreciate the perspective. The only reason I might still want to reach out is in case she has some insight as to WHO MAY have that volume. Surely someone's got to know, right?

----------


## margora

"Although it is a wonderful resource, there are a few typos (at least in the Edition from Plucked Strings). For example, in Study 7, bar 6 takes you up the A string, and you shift from the second finger on an A note (fret 12), to the first finger on fret 14 (B). Fair enough, it feels like he is preparing you to play something even higher. However, the first note in bar 7 is the C, a seventh BELOW the B that you just shifted UP to play. It's pretty clear that the next two bars should be played up an octave -- but where are you supposed to come back down?

Similarly, in study 9, measure 9, the last 3 notes are D, G (a fifth lower) and D again (played on the 5 frets of the A and D strings. However, the fingering is given as 1-4-1 (which seems a little strange). Bars 11 and 12 are identical to 9 and 10, except that the last 3 notes in bar 11 are D, B flat (instead of G, so the next space up on the Tenor staff), and D. I am guessing that Bar 9 contains a typo (and the G should be a B flat -- as the fingering would then be logical)."

As I am working on these, I am reviving this thread.

I agree w/David that there are typos/errata but I think the number is run of the mill for published mandolin-family music.  Re: study #7, I respectfully disagree, I think the music is correct as written (and is perfectly playable and musical as written).  Re: study #9, I agree completely w/David's correction, and play it as such on my video of the piece.

----------


## margora

"The Goichberg mandocello studies are pretty good workout. I really wish that there was a commentary to go along with them, to explain what each of the studies is trying to teach." 

"They're very advanced, and almost like excerpts versus actual composed studies. I'd guess a lot of them were adapted from Cello Music due to the extreme ranges some get into."

Any commentary here is speculative, but I believe that Goichberg's purpose here was to focus sharply on a variety of technical/musical issues that would arise if an experienced mandocellist were interested in playing the kinds of classical arrangements and string quartets that the MandoArt Quartet had in its repertoire.  The etudes put a premium on the ability to rapidly shift up and down the neck -- really, a complete command of the MC fretboard, at any relevant tempo  -- w/the sort of melodic phrasing that would come naturally to a well trained violoncellist.  This is not "unaccompanied mandocello" in the sense that Bickford meant in his method.  As I have mentioned before, Goichberg was academically trained as a violoncellist at a conservatory level, and so would have been familiar with the cello etude literature as well as the relevant chamber and orchestral music; the Bach cello suites (one movement is arranged as an etude in the book) and, very likely, other works for unaccompanied cello (perhaps the Reger suites, maybe Kodaly).   That he chose to write his own etudes suggests he really did have a specific purpose and audience in mind.

----------


## margora

"Are there any recordings of these? I would love to check them out."

I am in the process of making YouTube videos of a selection of the Goichberg studies.  Here is my current playlist.  I will add to the playlist as I make new videos.

----------


## margora

"One thing that has puzzled me about the Goichberg studies, is the appropriate use of tremolo ... Who knows what the performance practice was when the studies were written -- I suspect that a "historically informed performance" would probably use much more."

Extant recordings of the MandoArt Quartet (I only know of one, a rehearsal recording) suggest quite liberal use of tremolo by today's standards, although not as much, perhaps, as was common in the early twentieth century, as evidence for example, by recordings of the Place Mandolin Quartet just before WWI.   I personally use a lot of tremolo in playing the Goichberg studies -- for example, I generally interpret the long slurs as tremolo -- and believe this was his intention.

----------


## Jim Imhoff

Not sure which "Jim" Dr Margo is referencing here, but...
I have the Goichberg and Bickford mandocello books in pdf. The Bickford is edited into modern bass clef by Ben Ash, and he expressly allowed me permission to share at CMSA. I will check with him again about posting here. (Ben, maybe you're reading this?)
On the Goichberg, I messaged with his daughter and she was quite happy that people were interested in her father's book, and approved for CMSA presentation. I am less certain about copyright on that, but I have copy.
Jim (the Imhoff one, not the Garber guy)

----------


## Jim Imhoff

[QUOTE=Jim Imhoff;1856146]Not sure which "Jim" Dr Margo is referencing here, but...[quote]

I am puzzled by my own entry here, sorry Bob; seems out of place, maybe I was looking at an earlier post, it's a long thread.

Anyway, I do have Goichberg and Bickford, have been contacted private or email-wise by a few people. That would be my preference rather than posting here.

----------

